# [RISOLTO] Gentoo 2004.3 - Ethernet non funziona

## starise

Salve a tutti.. sto avendo un problema.

Ho acquistato da poco una scheda madre nuova (la AsRock K7Upgrade-880) con scheda ethernet VIA-Rhine integrata.. ho approfittato anche per testare il nuovo gentoo 2004.3, ma non riesco a far funzionare la scheda di rete.

Il modulo 'via-rhine' me lo carica all'avvio automaticamente (controllato con "lsmod",

tengo disabilitato il DHCP, ma ho settato indirizzi statici assegnati dal mio router ADSL D-Link 504T.

Appena bootato da LiveCD, faccio net-setup eth0, impostando:

RETE WIRED

IP: 192.168.1.2

Broadcast: 192.168.1.255 (lascio cosi, perchè non so cosa mettere!)

NetMask: 255.255.255.0

Gateway: 192.168.1.1 (indirizzo router)

Name server: STARPOWER

----

dopodichè faccio ifconfig >> mi vede la ethernet

----

faccio: ping -c 3 www.google.com >> not found

----

ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com >> not found

----

e cosi via con qualunque indirizzo metto....

come posso fare?

Grazie!

----------

## xoen

Hai configurato con adsl-setup? ti fa varie domande e crea i file di configurazione.

Poi per connetterti dai adsl-start. Si connette??Si?

 *starise wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Appena bootato da LiveCD, faccio net-setup eth0, impostando:
> 
> RETE WIRED
> ...

 

L'indirizzo di Broadcast e' l'indirizzo che serve quando si deve inviare un pacchetto a tutti gli host di una rete, ed e' uguale all'indirizzo IP, ma con i campi per identificare l'host impostati a 255, dovrebbe essere OK.(Che spiegazione scarsissima...mi faccio schifo).

 *starise wrote:*   

> 
> 
> faccio: ping -c 3 www.google.com >> not found
> 
> ----
> ...

 

Oltre la navigazione il resto funziona?

Prova magari a scaricare un pacchetto qualunque, dovrebbe scaricarlo se e' SOLO un problema di DNS.

```

emerge -vf gimp-freetype

```

Se si connette ma non riesce a risolvere questi indirizzi, allora dovrebbe essere solo un problema di DNS (Domain Name Server, sono server che associano a URL indirizzi IP), controlla il file /etc/resolv.conf, dovrebbe essere vuoto (o meglio dovrebbero esserci indirizzi di DNS, ma se hai questo problema forse e' vuoto).

In genere i DNS li ottieni dal server a cui ti connetti, se questo non succede forse e' perche' non lo *chiedi*...fai attenzione quando esegui adsl-setup, quando dice :

```

DNS

Please enter the IP address of your ISP's primary DNS server.

If your ISP claims that 'the server will provide DNS addresses',

[b]enter 'server' (all lower-case)[/b] here.

If you just press enter, I will assume you know what you are

doing and not modify your DNS setup.

>>> Enter the DNS information here:

```

Se scrivi server (tutto minuscolo), chiedera' gli indirizzi dei DNS al server.

Ciao Ciao.

----------

## grafik

Ho anche io lo stesso problema....

Ho acquistato sabato un Acer aspire 1360 e sto tentando di montargli su gentoo...

Tutto contento metto il cd, booto con #gentoo nodhcp (in modo che non mi parta dhcpd)

Il sistema boota correttamente e rimango davvero stupito perchè mi carica tutto, davvero tutto....  :Shocked: 

Successivamente configuro la mia rete con net-setup eth0 in wired

l'interfaccia et0 viene alzata correttamente, quindi addo il mio gw alla tabella di routing con il comando

route add default gw 10.0.0.1

Bene!quando provo a pingare il gw mi dice: Host unreachable

uhm..perplesso do un occhio a lsmode vedo che il modulo via-rhine è caricato correttamente....

uhm uhmmmm....dando un occhio a dmesg vedo che la scheda ethernet viene caricata correttamente all'avvio.....

Non contento scarico il cd 2004.1 ma mi da lo stesso problema....

Provo a bootare con una vecchissima gentoo 1.2 (kernel 2.4.19-gentoo) e vedo che la rete funziona senza problemi!   :Mad: 

Successivamente faccio un altra prova con una live distro (Malignuz, kernel 2.4.22) e la rete funziona.......

Come posso risolvere questo spiacevole inconveniente??

Grazie

Davide

----------

## grafik

Googolando un po, ho risolto il problema...

Al boot lancio # gentoo noapic nodhcp

modprobe mii 

modprobe via-rhine 

ifconfig eth0 ip_eth0 broadcast broadcast_eth0 netmask netmask_eth0 up

mii-tool

route add default gw ip_del_gateway

ifconfig eth0

ping www.google.it

 e vedi che ti funziona sicuramente  :Smile: 

Ciao Davide

----------

## maninthebox1

anche io ho avuto lo stesso problema!!! ho preferito fare il tutto con il cd 2004.2!!!!

----------

## molesto

segno un anomalia che è successa anche a me con 2004.3

al termine dell'installazione non risultavano installati i pacchetti dhcpcd e dhcp... quindi niente servizi di rete.

li ho emersi ribootando da livecd e facendo il chroot nel sistema appena 

installato. epoi tutto è andato liscio....

pero è un po strana come cosa, no?

----------

## randomaze

Qualcuno riesce a fare un post dettagliato su questi problemi e sulla risoluzione così lo mettiamo stiky? Perché ho come l'idea che altri incontreranno gli stessi problemi...

----------

## diego_82

Anch'io ho lo stesso problema. Se uso la 2004.3 rilevo dei problemi con eth0, mentre se faccio il boot con 2004.1 tutto fila liscio...

----------

## MyZelF

Io ho da poco reinstallato partendo dal 2004.3 universal e non ho avuto problemi con la scheda di rete (e100)...

----------

## Gighen

anche a me da problemi con l'installazione...

in particolare con la configurazione della scheda di rete...

configuro tutto a dovere ma poi non funziona...    :Sad: 

vedo che il problema non è solo mio... ora provo la soluzione di grafik e poi

vi dico...

----------

## starise

Ok, ragazzi, io ho risolto!

MINI HOW-TO  :Wink: 

Praticamente, all'avvio, il LiveCD della 2004.3 pur caricandoti i moduli, non configura correttamente la rete... dunque: nel mio caso ho:

Scheda di rete integrata VIA Rhine - (dalla mobo Asrock K7Upgrade-880)

Router ADSL D-Link 504T - con server DHCP disattivato e IP configurati manualmente

ora vi spiego come ho fatto.

innanzitutto, piccolo tip: almeno nel mio caso, il liveCD nuovo, non ti consente la scelta della tastiera con l'opzione 'dokeymap' al boot. Dunque, per chi non lo sapesse, se si vuole avere la tastiera italiana bisogna digitare:

```

loadkeys it

```

Per l'ethernet Inizialmente ho usato Net-Setup, ma la procedura non ha funzionato. Allora ho fatto manualmente, con 'ifconfig' e 'route':

```

ifconfig eth0 192.268.x.x up   --[dove x.x è il proprio indirizzo IP]

route add default gw 192.168.x.y  --[dove x.y è l'IP del router]

```

ora il problema è la risoluzione dei nomi!

provando a pingare www.google.com non si hanno risultati, ma provando direttamente con l'IP di google digitando:

```

ping -c 3 216.239.59.104

```

dovrebbe esserci l'output corretto

per consentire alla rete di interpretare i nomi dei domini, dobbiamo settare il file /etc/resolv.conf in questo modo:

```

domain NOMEDOMINIO

nameserver 10.25.0.1  --[DNS primario]

nameserver 10.25.1.2  --[DNS secondario]

options timeout 5  --[5, numero sec. prima del timeout della query DNS]

options attempts 5  --[5, numero di timeout prima di interrompere la richiesta]

```

A questo punto dovrebbe essere tutto funzionante!   :Very Happy: 

----

comunque, imho, avrebbero potuto fare un po' più di attenzione al rilascio di questo LiveCD, mi sembra abb. approssimato! Ad esempio mi capita che cambiando task dall'installazione con ALT+F2,F3,etc... l'interfaccia grafica va a farsi benedire!

Inoltre, ho notato che non ti carica neanche il modulo per il mouse da linea di comando, mentre la 2004.2 si...

----

buonasera a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *starise wrote:*   

> comunque, imho, avrebbero potuto fare un po' più di attenzione al rilascio di questo LiveCD, mi sembra abb. approssimato! Ad esempio mi capita che cambiando task dall'installazione con ALT+F2,F3,etc... l'interfaccia grafica va a farsi benedire!
> 
> Inoltre, ho notato che non ti carica neanche il modulo per il mouse da linea di comando, mentre la 2004.2 si...

 

Abbastanza daccordo... per la cronaca adesso é possibile scegliere la tastiera in un meno che appare a un certo punto del boot per circa un secondo.

Peccato che tale menu sia coperto dal bootsplah  :Rolling Eyes: 

I passi per il setup manuale della rete sono grossomodo gli stessi descritti nel manuale, o sbaglio?

...perché in questo caso non capisco il problema riscontrato da molti nel caricamento dei moduli...

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Peccato che tale menu sia coperto dal bootsplah 
> 
> 

 

Già, in effetti non ha molto senso: se non si passa al "verbose mode" (con esc o F2 mi pare) il menù di selezione della tastiera rimane nascosto...

----------

## diego_82

Non mi funge  :Sad:   Appena gli do il net-setup, vado con le impostazioni e poi la shell mi restituisce 

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Function not implemented
```

e non va neanche l'impostazione manuale...

----------

## MyZelF

Il modulo per la tua scheda di rete viene caricato? Eventualmente posta l'outpu di lsmod e lspci.

----------

## diego_82

Credo che venga caricato, in quanto se gli do net-setup comunque la configura, inoltre al boot mi dice:

```
Network device eth0 detected, DHCP broadcasting for IP
```

Ecco il mio lspci

```
0000:00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
```

Qual è il modulo per la mia scheda di rete? Grazie mille.

----------

## randomaze

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 0000:00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
> ```
> ...

 

Suppongo l'unica Broadcom:

```
< > Broadcom Tigon3 support 
```

...ovviamente nel menu relativo alle 1000Mbit

----------

## diego_82

Ok, ma all'avvio del live cd riscontro questi problemi! non so se mi carica bene il modulo per la gigabit, quindi niente connessione verso la lan o verso l'esterno, quindi nessuna installazione gentoo  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Ok, ma all'avvio del live cd riscontro questi problemi! non so se mi carica bene il modulo per la gigabit, quindi niente connessione verso la lan o verso l'esterno, quindi nessuna installazione gentoo 

 

Da zero allo stage3 completo di boot loader, syslogger, e kernel ci puoi arrivare con le sole cose contenute nell'universal.

Devi copiare la directory distfiles del CD in /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles e scompattare lo snapshot di portage nel CD. Poi, quando la rete funzionerà farai l'emerge sync...

----------

## MyZelF

1) Controlla che moduli vengono caricati

2) Prova a vedere se con una knoppix ti riconosce la scheda ed eventualmente installa da lì.

----------

